# What is your ONE fav picture ...



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I want to see your ONE favorite picture of your horse- if you have more then once horse then you can post ONE picture of each horse you own 

I know that your favorite picture can change over time so right now what is your favorite?

Ill start... here are my two, Maddy and Brodie:


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

These are pics of Ginisee, Uma, and Demi. And a collective one of them all


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

well if i have to only pick one.......


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

luvmyqh said:


> well if i have to only pick one.......


we have been showing togather for over 15 years!!!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Haha She's half asleep.
The colors are cool too.


----------



## CuriousFT (Dec 8, 2009)

My avatar is by far my favorite picture of Denny and Winston together-their individuals are not digital and I am too lazy to scan. Same with my favorite picture of my late Shetland, Truffles but I will include a pic of him anyway, it really brings out his personality.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

ah i love that ponys pic!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i love this one because it shows renas feminine side  haha and her pretty face <3


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

My little man 









And Winter and my neice, Kendra.


----------



## clipclops (Nov 16, 2009)

My favorite pic of Bella.










My new TB, Tuff.


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

Right now this one is mine..This is Pebbles, she is doing much better after loosing her foal...


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I thought this was cute


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I just love this one for some reason.
:]


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Aw I have a Bella too... This is my Favorite of her










And this is my Favorite of my daughter's pony, Teddy


----------



## LIKKERMERCHANT (Dec 9, 2009)

some of my fave pics of some of my horses


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Probably my fave right now...when I got Flicka back at the end of September she wasn't rideable at all...now she's being subjected to being dressed up in bows, bells, hats, and other 'christmasy bling'...Lol!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Currently this one...


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Evil to make me decide for one only....xD 

Hm..
gotta be this one then..


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

This is my daughter and her lesson pony. I love this because there is an obvious connection here, and this is why his name is so fitting: "Romeo". He's extraordinarily sappy.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Chinga --




http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=900960&id=1271516909


----------



## MythRider (Dec 10, 2009)

This is my one favorite picture:

AHH I HAVE A BIG YAWN! AND SMILE  on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


I took it last year. I was walking her in the ring and then she yawned and I took the shot . If only I got her ears in.


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)

*Smoke*


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Sweet Pea*

This is the horse i wish i owned  i love her soooo much


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Probably this one.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Oo this is a tough choice...


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures everyone!!


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

I LOVE this photo of my horse. It isn't very utd but I really like the sun and his mane catching the light


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## MythRider (Dec 10, 2009)

*These two are my favorite. I can't choose between these:*


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

This is Abbys mom and her first foal. I have always loved this picture. She is such a good mare!










And of Course cant forget Abby's Picture. Its on my neighbors property by her gazebo. I always steal it for my backdrops when taking pictures. She doesnt mind though.


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

all 3 of them are really pretty


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

*My four :3*

_Mmmkay, I'm constantly changing my mind about my favorite pictures._

*Princey;









Mare;









Tornado;








Anndd Zeph;









And my mommy. lol.
*_:3
_


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

MSW and Myth ... ONE picture please!


----------



## MythRider (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry this one:



MythRider said:


> View attachment 19793


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^it's ok


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Zab said:


> Evil to make me decide for one only....xD
> 
> Hm..
> gotta be this one then..


 
Oooh...I love this one!!! Crow is so gorgeous!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Favorite of Eddie my lease pony









Punkin a horse I used to ride (R.I.P.)









Rosie, my favorite schooling horse at the barn I used to take lessons at









Roxy a horse I used to ride, she's been diagnosed with Navicular


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

I really cant choose one!
But this one won pic of the week on www.equinetrader.co.nz









And Lolly when i took him to the beach =D


----------



## Olgait (Dec 17, 2009)

Favorite. This one made by me in far 2007, but not the best i guess).. friesian stallion Yerke. Very casual shot, bot i really love it.









and this one even older then previous (may be 2006))) Made by sister Maria.
I haven't found larger size unfortunately((. Me and latvian mare Mize


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Well here's my personal favorite that I have of Razz. This was Fair week this year and believe it or not I was really irritated with her. Why am I smiling? Because she was acting all cute and when she does that I can't stay mad at her.


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

My horse I lost Schnitzel










The horse I ride now


----------



## CarrotMan (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a few favorites, and this is one of them. I've been taking photos out at the stable for a couple years now, and I've seen a lot of relaxed forward-tipped hooves, but never one in this position. Good thing I had the fancy camera with me that day.......


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Justus (4 yrs) - getting her on the bit and keep her impulsion...going well I think  Sept '09









Cinder (18 yrs) - Joining Up with me, December '09









Eve (2 yrs) - Third time being ridden, August '09









Eve (yearling), Cinder (17 yrs), and I posing for Christmas cards, December '08


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

CarrotMan said:


> I have a few favorites, and this is one of them. I've been taking photos out at the stable for a couple years now, and I've seen a lot of relaxed forward-tipped hooves, but never one in this position. Good thing I had the fancy camera with me that day.......


 
WOW Great shot!!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

All of your pictures are great 

This is my favorite one.
It's Hotrod the first day I brought him home.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

This is my favorite pic of my horse Ruby. It shows off how pretty she is and the sun really catches her color good.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

*Angel Crystal Gerry*

Ok the first is angelsgrace [angel] I love this one of her.[shes the bay]
Then Crystal my paint the best jump pic I have of her.
Then Gerry the pony he is a darl.[the lil red pony saying get away from my food]


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

I love the one where he beending his head Olgate


----------

